# ليسب يحول النقاط من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل



## هانى عامر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هديتى لاصدقائى الاعزاء فى المنتدى
ليسب بسيط جدا بالشرح يحول النقاط من الكاد الى ملف txt
لاداعى للبرامج والتنصيب بضغطه واحده على النقطه المطلوبه بمتابعة الاوامر فى سطر الاوامر واختيار المطلوب تستطيع عمل جدول فى المكان الذى تريده على الجهاز به كل البيانات من رقم النقطه والشرقيات والشماليات والارتفاع لكل نقطه ثم تصدره للاكسل بكل سهوله
ساشرح لكم لاحقا طريقة التحويل من ملف txt الى الاكسل
http://www.zshare.net/download/1976778100c3b6fe/


----------



## alomody (2 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير لكن للأسف رابطك لايعمل


----------



## نبيل وجيه (27 مارس 2009)

اخى الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ROUDS (27 مارس 2009)

نبيل وجيه قال:


> اخى الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل



جزاك الله خيرا اخى 
وبالفعل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## abrekuo (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي هذا ما ابحت عنه............
للاسف الرابط لا يعمل .
ارجوا اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخري.


تحياتي.


----------



## hawwash (6 أغسطس 2009)

رجاءالتركيزاكثرعلى-شرح-استخدام-الليسبات-الخاصه-بالمساحه


----------



## lala2009 (9 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الرابط لايعمل الرجداء التاكد من صحته وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (9 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله مجهودك ، ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## M_EID74 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M_EID74 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا _الرابط لا يعمل *​


----------



## نبيل المسماري (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم - الرابط لايعمل


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد سليم البرهامى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نبيلوف (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*كشرا اخى الفاضل لكن الرابط لا يعمل *​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ياخى الرابطل لايعمل


----------



## مصطفى احمد كيلانى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود التعب لاكن الرابط لا يعمل لو تتفضل وترفعوا مر اخرى جزاك الله خير


----------



## صابر عبد الرازق (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل مشكووووووووووور


----------



## أبو فوزي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ايش هذا الأسلوب

نزلت موضوع خربان ، وتركته ورحت ؟!!!


----------



## قاسم عبادى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## Jamal (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## MOAIYED (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الرابط لايعمل يابشا مهندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## جرموزي (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رضا المرسى على (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (18 ديسمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد م شادى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

sorry mr link is roge ????????????????????


----------



## shadysina (14 مايو 2012)

thanks alot =(زۆر سوپاس )


----------



## bari (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## meetohamode (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود ابو زمزم (9 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م.عمير القليعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الرابط لا يعمل


----------

